# Fluch der Karibik: Wie soll es nach Johnny Depps Rausschmiss weitergehen?



## Christian Fussy (15. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fluch der Karibik: Wie soll es nach Johnny Depps Rausschmiss weitergehen?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fluch der Karibik: Wie soll es nach Johnny Depps Rausschmiss weitergehen?*


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Ohne Johnny Depp ist Fluch der Karibik kein Fluch der Karibik. Das ist wie Stirb langsam ohne Bruce Willis oder Rambo ohne Stallon. Geht in meinen Augen nicht. Dann sollte man die IP belassen und sich auf was neues konzentrieren. Aber kein Fluch der Karibik ohne Depp herausbringen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2021)

Einstampfen. Punkt. Der Kult hat sich ausgelebt.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2021)

naja, nach den letzten 2 Teilen ist die Luft eh eher raus
aber am Ende ist das noch was gutes, weil die waren nach der Trilogie ja eh nur noch Depp Vehicle
Am Ende ist ein wechsel DAS was der Serie gut tun könnte ... man die richtig schreibt und nicht einfach nur einen Klon schreibt


----------



## Sirpopp (15. Mai 2021)

Ich bin auch kein Fan davon ein Franchise totzureiten obwohl man eigentlich keine frischen Ideen mehr für eine Fortsetzung hat und die Charaktere längst ausgelutscht sind.
Ein Fluch der Karibik ohne Johnny Depp ist einfach nur ein Piratenfilm. Das muss aber an sich nicht´s schlechtes sein, man sollte dann nur nicht den Fehler machen es mit einem Label zu versehen an das man gewisse Erwartungen knüpft.
Die letzten Teile waren eh schon meilenweit von dem Klassiker entfernt den man mit dem 1. Teil abgeliefert hat.

Statt Fortsetzung oder Reboot sollte man m. E. einfach auf was Neues setzen, etwas Eigenständigem. Wichtig ist eine gute Story die man zu erzählen hat, und gute Figuren die einen mitreissen. Gerne auch mit Piratensetting und mit "Harley Quinn" als Hauptfigur, aber es darf halt keine billige Jack Sparrow Kopie werden a la Ghostbusters mit Frauen!


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Mai 2021)

"Ich habn Glas voll Dreeeck, ich habn Glas voll Dreeeck und rat mal was da drin is!"

Ohne Depp geht nix.


----------



## Phone (15. Mai 2021)

Gibt ja nur 2 Option die bei den Zuschauern logisch wären...
A: Man stellt ihn wieder ein weil der ganze Trubel eh schwachsinnig und unbegründet war oder B man lässt es gut sein.

ABER die werden Option C wählen : Wir schreiben eine dämliche Story rund um das mysteriöse oder legendäre Ableben des Kapitäns und versuche ihn mit Charakteren zu ersetzen die uns alle am A*sch vorbei gehen


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2021)

naja, es kommt halt auf den Ersatz an
Siehe James Bond, da war sicher für jeden Sean Connery James Bond und kein anderer ... und dann kam Rodger Moore
oder Star Trek wo die Enterprise auch "NCC-1701. Kein verdammtes A, B, C oder D!" war

Man sollte halt nur hoffen dass es kein Lazenby oder "Im Geheimdienst ihrer Majestät" kommt und vorallem hoffentlich nicht beides zusammen


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2021)

Wenn Disney die Lizenz behalten will dann kann er die Abenteuer des jungen Jack Sparrows verfilmen wie man den jungen in teil 5 sah


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn Disney die Lizenz behalten will dann kann er die Abenteuer des jungen Jack Sparrows verfilmen wie man den jungen in teil 5 sah



naja, das basiert doch auf ihrem Fahrgeschäft, die können dass Jahre lang liegen lassen


----------



## Basileukum (15. Mai 2021)

Eigentlich ne lustige Serie.

Die Reihe wurde aber eh nicht besser, das ist halt das dauerhafte Melken oder Verwursten was aus Franchises eben Franchshizes macht. Zudem ist halt blöderweise die Reihe irgendwie mit dem wirr lustigen Charakter von Depp verknüpft, ob das besser wird, das ist die Frage.



Enisra schrieb:


> naja, es kommt halt auf den Ersatz an
> Siehe James Bond, da war sicher für jeden Sean Connery James Bond und kein anderer ... und dann kam Rodger Moore
> oder Star Trek wo die Enterprise auch "NCC-1701. Kein verdammtes A, B, C oder D!" war
> 
> Man sollte halt nur hoffen dass es kein Lazenby oder "Im Geheimdienst ihrer Majestät" kommt und vorallem hoffentlich nicht beides zusammen


Das kam mir auch gerade in den Sinn. Die Bondreihe haben se gut auch ohne Connery weitergeführt. Und Star Trek war mit Picard auch nochmal lustig, danach ging es mit dem Franchise aber auch eher bergab, die "jüngsten" Kinofilme haben se nochmal gut gemacht. 

PS: "Im Auftrag ihrer Majestät" wird anbei eher unterbewertet, ist einer der besseren Bonds. Da gibt es schlechtere Teile mit z.B. Connery (der wohl beste Mann für die Rolle).


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Und Star Trek war mit Picard auch nochmal lustig, danach ging es mit dem Franchise aber auch eher bergab,


Das medizinisch-holographische Notfallprogramm würde dem widersprechen wollen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (15. Mai 2021)

Beim letzten Film hatte ich das Gefühl, daß man Barbossas Tochter und Turners Sohn als den neuen Cast einführen wollte, praktisch als Ersatz für Orlando Bloom und Keira Knightley - es sollte ja ein back-to-back Film nach Salazars Rache rauskommen.
Die überbordende Screentime dieser recht unbekannten Schauspieler hat dem Film nicht gut getan - meiner Meinung nach.
Aber von einer Sättigung zu sprechen und es für die niedrigeren Einspielergebnisse verantwortlich zu machen, ist etwas weit hergeholt, bzw. sehr vereinfacht - die fünf Teile kamen in einem Zeitraum von 14 Jahren raus - man kann den Leuten beim Altern zuschauen, wenn man durchbinged und die letzten beiden hatten jeweils einen Abstand von 4 bzw. 6 Jahren!

Bitte bloß nicht Margot Robbie - ich finde die Schauspielerin meiner Meinung nach in letzter Zeit völlig überrepäsentiert im Vergleich zu ihren schauspielerischen Leistungen.
Captain Harley Quinn...nein danke.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Ich finde auch Voyager genial. Und auch DS9 ist für sich gesehen nicht schlecht. Selbst Enterprise mit Archer ist nicht sooo schlecht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. Mai 2021)

Es geht nicht einfach nur darum  einen Ersatz für Depp zu finden. Man bezahlt Jonny Depp dafür, dass er "Johnny Depp Dinge" tut, mit all seinen Fehlern und evtl. vorhandener menschlicher Schwächen. Trotzdem denkbar, dass man die Franchise erfolgreich am Leben erhält.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Mai 2021)

Teil 1 bis 3 waren große Klasse und die gucke ich immernoch gern. Teil 4 war irgendwie kacke und Teil 5 hat es noch mal raus gerissen und war überraschend gut. Aber die Reihe sollte liegen gelassen werden. Ohne Johnny Depp als Jack Sparrow...äh...Captain Jack Sparrow wird das nix.


----------



## Falconer75 (16. Mai 2021)

Ich kann mir Robbie super als Piratin vorstellen. Sie hat dieses verrückte Etwas und würde bestimmt grandios performen. Am besten aber mit Depp zusammen. Einfach traurig, wie er derzeit behandelt wird. Er soll für seine privaten Verfehlungen bestraft werden. Wenn sie rechtlich so eingestuft werden, muss er dafür gerade stehen. Aber er ist meines Wissens kein Schwerverbrecher, der aus Hollywood verbannt werden muss.


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2021)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir Robbie super als Piratin vorstellen. Sie hat dieses verrückte Etwas und würde bestimmt grandios performen. Am besten aber mit Depp zusammen. Einfach traurig, wie er derzeit behandelt wird. Er soll für seine privaten Verfehlungen bestraft werden. Wenn sie rechtlich so eingestuft werden, muss er dafür gerade stehen. Aber er ist meines Wissens kein Schwerverbrecher, der aus Hollywood verbannt werden muss.



nja, sowas ist ja auch nichts neues, das war damals mit Fatty Arbuckle in den Zwanziger Jahren auch schon nicht anders


----------



## Tori1 (17. Mai 2021)

Vielleicht könnte man es auch gut sein lassen und was neues anfangen ?

Gruss geht auch hinaus an die Jungs die gerade am drölfmillionsten Star Wars arbeiten.


----------

